# Friday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

3:20 PM ET
Reds @ Cubs (WGN)

7:05 PM ET
Mets (FSN New York & EI 755) @ Expos 
Phillies (CSN Philadelphia) @ Pirates (FSN Pittsburgh & EI 756) 
Blue Jays (TSN) @ Yankees (WCBS/WCBS-DT{not HD})

7:15 PM ET
Orioles (WJZ/WJAL) @ Devil Rays (FSN Florida & EI 754)

7:35 PM ET
Marlins (WPXN) @ Braves (TBS)

8:05 PM ET
Red Sox (WFXT) @ Royals (KCWE) 
Indians (FSN Ohio) @ Twins (FSN North-Minnesota) & EI 757 
Tigers (FSN Detroit) @ White Sox (FSN Chicago) & EI 758 
Giants (KTVU) @ Astros (FSN Southwest & EI 759) 
Cardinals (FSN Midwest) @ Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin) & EI 760 & HDNET

10:05 PM ET
Angels (KCAL) @ Athletics (FSN Bay Area & EI 761)
Rockies (KWGN) @ Diamondbacks (KTVK/MAS!)
Rangers (KDFI/KBEJ/*KHFT) @ Mariners (FSN Northwest & EI 762) & FSR3
KHFT tape delay Rangers 11:30 PM ET

10:10 PM ET
Padres (Cox Cable 4) @ Dodgers (KCOP)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I feel for Chuck and the kids. 
This added pressure won't help matters either.
Ya, Chucked got rocked on his second start, but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, that was the 2nd time he pitched in two weeks and that don't help either. I wish Chuck the best on his next start, a good game could help slightly ease some of the pain he has to be going through......he might be pitching today!!


----------

